# Composite wood studs



## cda

So I saw this somewhere else, but have not seen it in a building.


Has anyone seen this used??

Problems/ concerns???



https://www.apawood.org/structural-composite-lumber


https://www.apawood.org/Data/Sites/1/documents/fireprotection/code-requirements-for-scl-r1.pdf


----------



## fatboy

I have seen them being used on kitchen and bathroom walls for many years, super flat, (very hard), great for cabinet walls.


----------



## classicT

Presently being used on a project wherein we have some tall walls (18-20'). Engineer has spec'd out 2x4 lsl studs in place of 2x6 common studs due to the lesser lateral deflection and greater rigidity. 

As stated by fat boy, they are super flat and are straighter than conventional milled lumber. Overall, given the right use, a great alternative that will almost always exceed typical lumber.


----------



## fatboy

Yes, and I have also seen them on tall walls.........


----------



## Sifu

I used them in critical areas like kitchens or millwork walls.


----------



## tmurray

As others have said, I see them in tall walls quite often.


----------



## ccbuilding

Currently have a whole house being built using engineered lumber. Sheetrocker's and cabinet guys love it. Straight, square walls. 
This project happens to be an one man owner-builder operation, and he likes them because he's so much slower than a framing crew, and the lumber doesn't warp or change shape due to the amount of time they sit on the job.


----------



## fatboy

That's got to be a a little pricey though...........


----------



## jwilly3879

They sure make a nice flat wall for hanging cabinets.


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @*

Are there any changes to the nailing requirements for
the increased heights  [  i.e. - longer nail, larger sized
diameter, etc.  ]  ?

Any published info from the manufacturers or ICC on
the nailing ?

*@ ~ @*


----------



## conarb

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> Are there any changes to the nailing requirements for
> the increased heights  [  i.e. - longer nail, larger sized
> diameter, etc.  ]  ?
> 
> Any published info from the manufacturers or ICC on
> the nailing ?
> 
> *@ ~ @*


Good point, also fire protection, look a all the failed I joists and lightweight roof trusses.


----------



## ICE

Lots of rules.....  Too many rules

3.1 General:
The LP SolidStart LSL and LVL described in this report comply with the requirements noted in Section 2303.1.9 of the IBC, for allowable stress design in accordance with IBC Section 2301.2(1). *They may also be used in structures regulated under the IRC* *when an engineered design is submitted* in accordance with IRC Section R301.1.3.

4.1 General:
Design and installation of LP SolidStart LSL and LVL must be in accordance with this report, the applicable code provisions and the manufacturer’s published installation instructions. The manufacturer’s published *installation instructions must be available at the jobsite at all times* during installation.


4.3 Wall Studs:
Prescriptive Wall Framing: LP SolidStart LSL having a
grade of 1.35E or greater, and LP SolidStart LVL having a grade of 1.5E or greater, is considered equivalent to sawn lumber studs for prescriptive wall framing applications in accordance with Section 2308.9 of the IBC and Section R602 of the IRC, subject to the following conditions:


LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs must have a thickness of 11/2 inches (38 mm) or greater.


Cutting, notching, and boring of 3.5-inch-deep (89 mm) and 5.5-inch-deep (140 mm) LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs used in prescriptive wall framing is permitted in accordance with Sections 2308.9.10 and 2308.9.11 of the IBC, and Section R602.6 of the IRC.


Connections between wall sheathing and LP SolidStart LSL and LVL framing must meet the requirements of Section 4.3.2.

4.2 Connections:
The design of mechanical connections in LP SolidStart LSL and LVL must be in accordance with the NDS. Equivalent specific gravities for the design of nail, bolt and lag screw connections under dry use conditions are given in Table 2. Minimum nail spacing and end distance requirements are given in Table 3. Nailing requirements for the attachment of wall sheathing are given in Section 4.3.3.


Lag screws must have a minimum diameter of 1/2 inch (12.7 mm), and sufficient length such that the lag screw shank penetrates through the rim board (not including the length of the tapered tip).


Deck ledgers must consist of lumber having a minimum thickness of 1.5 inches (38 mm) and a minimum assigned specific gravity of 0.42.


The sheathing between the rim board and the deck ledger must consist of wood structural panels meeting U.S. DOC PS-1 or PS-2, and be attached to the rim board in accordance with the applicable code.


One flat washer must be used between the deck ledger and the lag screw head.


Edge distances from the center of the lag screw to the edges of the rim board and deck ledger must be 2 inches (51 mm) or greater. End distances must be 4 inches (102 mm) or greater.


Adjustment factors in accordance with the NDS must be applied as applicable.


Rim board and deck ledgers must be checked for load- carrying capacity at connections in accordance with Section 10.1.2 of the NDS.

4.3.1 Engineered Wall Framing: LP SolidStart LSL having a grade of 1.35E or greater, and LP SolidStart LVL having a grade of 1.5E or greater, may be used in engineered wall framing applications, subject to the following conditions:
1. LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs are equivalent to sawn lumber studs with a maximum specific gravity of 0.50.

2. LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs must have a thickness of 11/2 inches (38 mm) or greater.

3. Notching and boring of LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs is permitted in engineered wall assemblies. The design must be based on net-section analysis in accordance with the NDS, and is subject to the following additional conditions and allowable stress reductions:


Holes up to 40 percent of the depth of the stud are permitted anywhere along the stud length, except that a hole must not be placed within 6 inches (152 mm) of the end of the stud. A minimum edge distance, measured from the edge of the hole to the edge of the member, must be maintained for all holes as follows (see Figure 1):

(1) 5/8 inch (16 mm) for studs 5.5 inches deep (140 mm) or less, or

(2) 12 percent of the stud depth for studs more than 5.5 inches deep (140 mm).


Notches up to 25 percent of the depth of the stud are permitted anywhere along the stud length, except that a notch must not be placed within 6 inches (152 mm) of the end of the stud. The notch length must not exceed 8 inches (203 mm).


Holes and notches must not be cut in the same cross section and must be separated by a clear, vertical distance of two times the larger of the hole diameter or the notch height, whichever is greater.


The reference design stresses for bending, axial compression, and axial tension must be multiplied by a stress reduction factor to account for stress concentrations at notches and holes, as given in Table 5.
4. Connections between wall sheathing and LP SolidStart LSL or LVL framing must meet the requirements of Section 4.3.2.
4.3.2 Nailing Requirements: When LP SolidStart LSL and LVL members are used as wall studs, the sheathing- to-stud and stud-to-stud connections must meet the following requirements:

1. A single 11/2-inch-thick (38 mm) stud may be used for framing at adjoining panel edges for wall sheathing attached as follows:


For LP SolidStart LSL: 10d common nails [3 inches (76 mm) by 0.148 inch (3.76 mm) in diameter] spaced no closer than 6 inches (152 mm) on center, or 8d common nails [21/2 inches (64 mm) by 0.131 inch (3.33 mm) in diameter] spaced no closer than 4 inches (102 mm) on center. See Detail A in Figure 2.


For LP SolidStart LVL: 8d common nails spaced no closer than 6 inches (152 mm) on center; 10d common nails are not allowed where a single 11/2-inch-thick (38 mm) stud is used at adjoining panel edges. See Detail A in Figure 2.

A minimum 21/2-inch-thick (64 mm) single stud or a double 11/2-inch (38 mm) or thicker stud is required for framing at adjoining panel edges for wall sheathing attached as follows:
For LP SolidStart LSL: 10d common or 8d common nails spaced no closer than 3 inches (76 mm) on center, and staggered a minimum of 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) horizontally. See Detail B in Figure 2.


For LP SolidStart LVL: 10d common nails spaced no closer than 4 inches (102 mm) on center, or 8d common nails spaced no closer than 3 inches (76 mm) on center, staggered a minimum of 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) horizontally. See Detail B in Figure 2.

Where double studs are required at adjoining panel edges, they must be connected together as follows:
For stud wall applications in accordance with the IRC and the conventional light-frame provisions of the IBC (Section 2308 and Table 2304.9.1), double LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs must be stitch-nailed together with a minimum of two staggered rows of 10d nails [27/8 inches (73 mm) by 0.120 inch (3.05 mm) in diameter] spaced 8 inches (203 mm) on center in each row.


For engineered stud wall applications, double LP SolidStart LSL and LVL studs must be stitch-nailed together with a connection designed to transfer the required lateral shear, using an assumed equivalent specific gravity of 0.50. When stitch-nailing two 13/4-inch-thick (44 mm) studs, 3-inch (76 mm) or longer nails are required.


The stitch nails must be driven in two lines spaced approximately 1 inch (25 mm) from each stud edge.

Where double studs are required at adjoining panel edges, the panel-edge nails must be installed with a minimum 1/2-inch (12.7 mm) edge distance from the panel edges, and staggered a minimum of 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) horizontally within each line of nails. For LP LSL, the minimum edge distance for panel-edge nails may be reduced to 3/8 inch (9.5 mm).


Nails between sheathing and wall framing must not be spaced closer than as specified in Sections 4.3.3(1) and 4.3.3(2). Nails must also be staggered where required in Sections 4.3.3(1) and 4.3.3(2).


The maximum allowable nail size for attaching wall sheating to the edge of a stud is 10d common [3 inches (76 mm) by 0.148 inch (3.76 mm) in diameter].


----------



## conarb

Wow, thanks but no than thanks, you can see why I went to steel frames.


----------



## Mark K

Actually the requirements for engineered lumber are comparable to sawn lumber.

Engineered lumber is addressed in the code so the code provisions, not the evaluation report, govern.  The design values for structural composite lumber are determined based on tests and while you may find those values in the evaluation report the manufacturer will typically provide them by other means


----------



## tmurray

The only thing we generally see in tall walls that deviates from the code in any way is mid blocking and corner brackets.


----------

